# Eheim rubber seals and vaseline



## esterman (Feb 12, 2004)

I have just recieved a reply from Eheim concerning the use of vaseline to lubricate the rubber seals.The vaseline from eheim is silicone based and is safe to use,petroleum based vaseline however should not be used.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Can I get it at the drug store, or....?

--cich


----------



## esterman (Feb 12, 2004)

I just recieved the reply from eheim today,so i have not had time to investigate.To be honest i had always assumed that there was only one vaseline,petroleum jelly.Maybe better to stick wih eheims,am going to see if Big Als has it.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Petroleum based products will degrade the rubber. You might want to look into using something like KY Jelly. It is non-petroleum based.

Mike


----------



## Ag (Nov 7, 2003)

My wife agrees


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

If you go to Lowe's you can find a good silicon lubricant for o-rings there that is safe for rubber. I've been warned against using any petroleum product on rubber since it will degrade it over time. It's in a little flip-cup container and the lubricant is a relatively hard silicon resin. Works great on my canister filter and my uv sterilizer...not to mention there isn't the mess of using vaseline.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Ag said:


> My wife agrees



What ya mean.... :shock: :wink:


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

A little bit of water or spit and some patience will work just fine unless it is really dried out. The lube that came from the factory should last a while. My experience with o-rings and lube, most people use way too much grease. All you need is a film that keeps it from tearing when you push the head in or take it out of the cannister.


----------



## nexstar (May 14, 2004)

I just purchased a 2126 last weekend.
The instructions are ok but didnt really say whether we have to grease them initially or not. SOunded to me like if it starts sticking when trying to prime then grease the ring. Never mentioned the ring around the power head. Are you folks greasing it?
If so I must have messed up. It is tight as a tick and no leakage.
Your thoughts
Thanks
Bob


Really great filter Very quite.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't. When I put the unit back together after maintainance, I also wet the gasket.

Mike


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

I was told by eheim rep to lube the head gasket every time I open the unit. He said to remove it, using a paper clip or something to dig it up without harming it, then lube the whole thing. He said that without lubrication, it could leak in as little as 18 months.

I have not asked them if the Vaseline that I have here is in fact the same as the vaseline they sell. I have begun using non-Eheim vaseline since it is easier to use with a Q-tip without getting it all over my fingers.


----------

